# female bleeding for 20 days



## Vvixen (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 2yr old female german shepherd. Her first heat was at 15mths lasting only about 8 days. Now she is in her second heat and has been bleeding for 20 days. This is my first time breeding this dog and have never come across this in any of my research. We have brought her together with a male on day 13,16 and 19 and got a tie each day for 10-15min. The first tie there was a lot of fluid expelled when the tie was broken, but not the other times. They both have had their vaccinations and tests.

My question---since she was still bleeding when they tied, what are the chances that she could conceived? Should I keep bringing them together? 

My vet had no concerns, but I was hoping to get the opinion of someone who has been breding longer. The breeder I got her from had never seen this before either and had no words of wisdom or encouragement.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

heat cycle explained:



> The dog heat cycle can vary dramatically. Dogs go into heat on average twice a year, but some dogs may go into heat three times and many larger breeds only once annually. The cycle lasts an average of 12 to 21 days but can be as short as a few days or last as long as four weeks.
> 
> A female's first heat cycle will usually occur sometime between 6 months to a year, although it may occur as early as 5 months in smaller breeds and as late as 14 months in larger breeds. Females can get pregnant during the first heat, though it is not advisable. Most females have not been tested for breed-specific health issues by this time, and most behavioral or health issues aren't going to occur until the female is more mature. Pregnancy complications are also more likely at this young age.
> 
> ...



taken from: http://www.vetinfo.com/heat-cycle-female-dogs.html

or look at this chart.....
http://www.vetmed.lsu.edu/eiltslotus/theriogenology-5361/ces.ht4.jpg


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Why do you want to breed her? What do you expect to gain from breeding her?


----------



## Vvixen (Mar 14, 2011)

tirluc - I am aware of the typical heat cycle and how it works, I'm not a moron. If you had actually read my question properly....since she bread while she is still bleeding is there a chance she is pregnant? Her bleeding has decreased dramatically and she is way more affectionate than normal.

Active Dog - I want the fun of raising puppies. I am not like most breeders (professional or otherwise) who just want money. I don't care if I get a dime for them more then I will spend in getting there dew claws removed and their vaccines and deworming.

I am aware of everyones hate of non professionals breeding but the deed has been done. I just want my question answered please. :flypig:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

People here don't have issues with non professionals breeding. I am not a professional breeder, and will be expecting my first litter late next year or early 2013.

What people don't like is inexperienced irresponsible people breeding without putting any thought into that breeding.

Good to know you're not a moron, though.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's not so much fun going to the animal shelter on euth days and watching the puppies and dogs euthanized. Or having puppies end up with hip displasia as a 2 yr old because of poor genetics/no health testing of parents.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Vvixen said:


> Active Dog - I want the fun of raising puppies. I am not like most breeders (professional or otherwise) who just want money. I don't care if I get a dime for them more then I will spend in getting there dew claws removed and their vaccines and deworming.
> 
> I am aware of everyones hate of non professionals breeding but the deed has been done. I just want my question answered please. :flypig:


Having puppies for the fun of it isn't really a good reason. Sorry but even if you aren't looking for money your still a BYB. Unless you've done OFA testing (you didn't specify what kind of testing) on parents, show or work your dogs, and have a goal in mind for the breed you are ultimately a BYB. (All of which I know Xeph as done.)

There are always emergancy spays so you could undo the deed. This forum doesn't take kindly to people who don't put any thought into breeding. Not trying to bash you, but it doesn't sound like you've done the proper research into breeding, and are just contributing to the thousands of dogs/puppies being euthanized every year.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Vvixen said:


> tirluc - I am aware of the typical heat cycle and how it works,* I'm not a moron.* If you had actually read my question properly....since *she bread* while she is still bleeding is there a chance she is pregnant? Her bleeding has decreased dramatically and she is way more affectionate than normal.


Do I really need to point out the obvious? 

Or should I ask did you use white or wheat?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Using the tone you did toward tirluc was, in my opinion, uncalled for. Genuine help/information was provided based on your original post.

GSD's are prone to many health problems and if you don't have all that information about testing, then the puppies could be born with defects...even if they are cute and cuddly when they are born, but they can grow up to have issues. Some that people are not willing to work through.

As to your original question as to whether or not she is pregnant, I have no idea. I have a feeling she shouldn't be. That is no reflection on you in general, but I have a poorly bred Shiba Inu who has had serious health problems since he was 2 years old. If the breeder (and I) had done the research ahead of time, I have a feeling Gizmo's parents would never have been bred together.

On another note--what happens if she is pregnant and she has a rough delivery? Are you prepared for all of that?

If you choose to go through with the breeding/whelping, please do all your research now about what to expect from this point forward.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

No one knows if your dog is pregnant. 

Your dog shouldn't be pregnant. 

No you shouldn't keep "bringing" them together. You should actually keep them FAR apart. 

Seriously, what is so fun about breeding? Really? I've seen two pitbulls(owned by a drug addict) going at it and they were pissed. The male kept yelping cause the female kept bighting at him and trying to get him out by pulling him around all over the place, but it was too late he was stuck. And I was traumitized. So really unless your trying to do something to help the breed why would you even put your dog through that. I have never been so grossed out in my life.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> I want the fun of raising puppies





> I'm not a moron


There are no words. At least none that won't get me banned.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Where is your Breeding mentor? Anyone who is being responsible with their dog breeding (whether your only breeding one litter or plan one a year) would have one and that mentor is the person you would be addressing these questions to, NOT an internet forum you KNOW is all about responsible breeding/ownership and are likely to get flamed. 

The only way to confirm your dog is pregnant is an X-Ray at around 4 weeks from the date of the first tie. This a REQUIRED proceedure to confirm pregnancy and how many pups are present (in case she runs into complications).


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

When you have had your bitch go into distress & need emergency help or a c-section, when you have puppies die at birth or the mother won't nurse them, (which often happens) when you aren't getting any sleep because you have to bottle feed the pups every 2 hours...when you have multiple pups that you can't even give away for free & you are paying to feed/vet them...then tell me how "fun" it is!
eta: I am very interested in what kind of "tests" the breeding pair have had?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Vvixen said:


> tirluc - I am aware of the typical heat cycle and how it works, I'm not a moron. If you had actually read my question properly....since she bread while she is still bleeding is there a chance she is pregnant? Her bleeding has decreased dramatically and she is way more affectionate than normal.
> 
> Active Dog - I want the fun of raising puppies. I am not like most breeders (professional or otherwise) who just want money. I don't care if I get a dime for them more then I will spend in getting there dew claws removed and their vaccines and deworming.
> 
> I am aware of everyones hate of non professionals breeding but the deed has been done. I just want my question answered please. :flypig:





> I have a 2yr old female german shepherd.....We have brought her together with a male on day 13,16 and 19 and got a tie each day for 10-15min. The first tie there was a lot of fluid expelled when the tie was broken, but not the other times. They both have had their vaccinations and tests.
> 
> My question---since she was still bleeding when they tied, what are the chances that she could conceived? Should I keep bringing them together?
> 
> My vet had no concerns, but I was hoping to get the opinion of someone who has been breding longer. The breeder I got her from had never seen this before either and had no words of wisdom or encouragement.


actually, Vvixen, i believe i did answer your question.....may i quote


> Her first heat was at 15mths lasting only about 8 days. Now she is in her second heat and has been bleeding for 20 days. This is my first time breeding this dog and have never come across this in any of my research.


 to which i sent you a link explaining......

as for the rest of your post, let me answer......anyone that knows what they are doing in breeding would not get them together more than 2 times and not have 3 days in between each breeding (at least, i have never had ANY breeder that i have discussed breeding w/ do any different) as it can make the delivery time completely off.....you have a total of 6 days in between the 1st and last tie.....that means that, if she "took" on the 1st tie and then again on the last tie, you have almost a wk in between the development of the puppies, therefore having some of those babies under-developed........and if your vet wasn't/isn't concerned, i'd be finding me a new vet.....in discussion w/ my vet about premature puppies i asked what they consider to be to early to whelp that there may be problems for the pups.....they both said that the earliest they would want to see a litter come would be 5 days early....any sooner and there is too much chance of under-developed lungs and heart.....

yes, she could have conceived but i would like to know if this was a willing breeding or forced breeding as every bitch i have ever dealt w/ during their standing time was not "bleeding".....a pinkish discharge, yes, bleeding, no.....

no, do not bring them together anymore....she's had enuff.....

as for this


> I don't care if I get a dime for them more then I will spend in getting there dew claws removed and their vaccines and deworming.


 that's good, cuz you probably won't even see a break even on the litter......it's not a "money making" endeavour if done properly (hips, elbows, heart, thyroid certification....not just a vet check, either, but real testing, like thru OFA or DNA.....and anything else that needs to be tested for in GSD's)......my 1st litter of BC pups i was out about $200....my last litter, i think i saw even.....

good luck and i hope your bitch does well.....


----------



## mtsaz (Mar 19, 2011)

Of all the possible breeds to "have the fun of raising puppies", you would just so happen to have a GSD (that is german shepherd dog if you do not know). Go to the pound and count the following: # of GSD and GSD mix dogs there, # of dogs total, now do the math and you will find that upwards of 30-40% are GSD/GSD MIX. So after the "FUN of raising puppies", and you have 7 4 month old GSD's who need a ton of supervision, training, exercise, then what will you do? They dont stay little and cute long, they grow up and start to eat, they get big and without good socialization and training wind up at the pound. 

I would go see your vet and get her spayed before the pregnancy gets into the later stages.


----------

